# Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

						Alternate macht es geschickt und zieht seinen Black-Friday-Sale etwas vor, um in der Flut von Angeboten nicht unter zu gehen. Gerade für Aufrüster sind einige durchaus gute Angebote vorhanden. Wir stellen die besten Deals vor.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*


----------



## INU.ID (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Irgendwie ist der Webserver schon am dampfen, bei mir laden die Artikelseiten quasi gar nicht mehr. 

Edit:

Nice, so wie es ausschaut gibt Alternate bei den durchgestrichenen Preisen die Preise an, die die Produkte normalerweise bei Alternate kosten (also auch noch im Preisvergleich stehen), und nicht irgendwelche alten UVP-Fantasie-Preise. Sehr löblich. 

Also jedenfalls wenn die Seiten dann nach ein paar Minuten mal geladen haben...


----------



## ceramicx (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Bei mir lädt es gar nicht mehr oh man


----------



## ZeXes (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

weiß jemand für wieviel der r7 2700x im angebot war?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Nice, so wie es ausschaut gibt Alternate bei den durchgestrichenen Preisen die Preise an, die die Produkte normalerweise bei Alternate kosten (also auch noch im Preisvergleich stehen), und nicht irgendwelche alten UVP-Fantasie-Preise. Sehr löblich.



Das ist nett.
Auch wenn für mich diesmal nix spannendes dabei ist.

Wünsche aber allen schon mal viel Spaß und Glück bei der Schnäppchenjagd, vom Black Friday.  Jedenfalls wenn man eh gerade etwas braucht und da sinnvoll was sparen kann.


----------



## INU.ID (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Kann es sein dass der Server mittlerweile die Hufe gestreckt hat? Neue Seiten laden nun irgendwie gar nicht mehr.

Aber gut, wer konnte schon mit so einem Ansturm rechnen. Die Rabatt-Aktion kam für Alternate ja völlig überraschend... 

Stand da eben irgendwo was davon das bei Zahlung mit PayPal keine Versandkosten anfallen? Ich trau mich schon gar nicht mehr irgendwas anzuklicken. ^^

Edit: Ok, das Outlet ist scheinbar wirklich down.


Wer eine preiswerte AiO mit Kupferradiator sucht, kauf euch eine Eisbär, die sind da gerade wirklich günstig.


----------



## AfFelix (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*



ZeXes schrieb:


> weiß jemand für wieviel der r7 2700x im angebot war?



Für 289€ war er zu haben  bei mir ist er das sogar noch.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass der Server mittlerweile die Hufe gestreckt hat? Neue Seiten laden nun irgendwie gar nicht mehr.
> 
> Aber gut, wer konnte schon mit so einem Ansturm rechnen. Die Rabatt-Aktion kam für Alternate ja völlig überraschend...
> 
> Stand da eben irgendwo was davon das bei Zahlung mit PayPal keine Versandkosten anfallen? Ich trau mich schon gar nicht mehr irgendwas anzuklicken. ^^



Bei mir tut sich auch nix -.-


----------



## doenie1854 (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

ich musste mich echt zusammenreißen nicht noch eine Samsung 970 evo 500GB zu kaufen, da ich vor einigen Wochen bereits eine von Media Markt für 105€ gekauft habe und diese noch verpackt bei mir rum liegt, weil alle meine M.2 Slots belegt sind  :<
wieso hab ich überhaupt das Bedürfnis Hardware im Angebot zu kaufen, die ich nicht einmal brauche >_<


----------



## ZeXes (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

hatte meine teile im warenkorb, dann ging nichts mehr, jetzt ist der warenkorb leer und teile vergriffen.

Ich hasse black fridays.


----------



## projectneo (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Ja is völlig vorbei, bei Alternate geht nichts mehr auf der Seite ...


----------



## Th3o (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Alternate sollte vielleicht erstmal selber in Hardware investieren. So wird das nichts mit 1 Milliarde Umsatz.


----------



## ZeXes (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Sie Server sind eine Frechheit. Zudem verstehe ich deren Warensystem nicht? Einmal ist der 2700X ausverkauft, einmal wieder bei 100% ?

WAT?


----------



## LOGIC (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*



doenie1854 schrieb:


> ich musste mich echt zusammenreißen nicht noch eine Samsung 970 evo 500GB zu kaufen, da ich vor einigen Wochen bereits eine von Media Markt für 105€ gekauft habe und diese noch verpackt bei mir rum liegt, weil alle meine M.2 Slots belegt sind  :<
> wieso hab ich überhaupt das Bedürfnis Hardware im Angebot zu kaufen, die ich nicht einmal brauche >_<



hahaha geht mir genau so  Ich brauche kein Speicher aber würde mir voll gerne ne ssd kaufen. Aber ich lasse es sein.... bin nur auf der suche nach edinem Monitor aber die welche ich im Auge habe, sind nicht im Angebot


----------



## Palmdale (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Also die 2070 für 489 und der 9900k für 579 sind im Vergleich scho gute Angebote.  Hab selbst allerdings bei notebooksbilliger.de fürs bequiet Dark Power Pro 11 650W zugeschlagen, bei ~120€ tausch ich mal mein 10 Jahre altes Enermax aus


----------



## KaterTom (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

@INU ja, bei Zahlung via Paypal entfallen die Versandkosten. Habe mir gerade die Crucial MX 500 1TB geschnappt. Die Server laufen wieder.


----------



## cryon1c (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Enermax Lüfter im Sale, aber 1 Stück pro Nase? Nö, nicht mit Papa, bin wech. 
Wer denkt sich so nen Schmarrn aus? 6 Stück würde ich ja noch verstehen, wer ein XXL-Big-Tower hat, soll halt über Verwandte mitbestellen, aber 1 Stück *facepalm*


----------



## SimonG (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Endlich mal ein Angebot für eine vernünftige 1TB SSD. Sonst werden oft nur 500GB und kleiner reduziert angeboten. Ich habe zugeschlagen.


----------



## ZeXes (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Habe beim Dark Rock 4, 1TB Crusial MX500 SSD und 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 zu geschnappt.

60€ ersparnis passt. 

Prozessor war ich leider zu spät.

Mit den neuen Teilen von der Pimp my PC Aktion und jetzt den neu gekauften Teilen sollte mein System bald:

Prozessor: AMD R7 2700X
Prozessorkühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 4
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200
Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC 
Festplatte: WD Blue 1TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 11 600 Watt CM
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700
SSD: 1TB Crusial MX500

heißen. Habe ich bock drauf ! <3


----------



## Ersy90 (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Du kloppst dir son Rechner zusammen und packst dann AMD rein, nice.
Fährst du auch zu McDonalds um dir dein Auto zusammenbauen zu lassen?


----------



## ZeXes (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*



Ersy90 schrieb:


> Du kloppst dir son Rechner zusammen und packst dann AMD rein, nice.
> Fährst du auch zu McDonalds um dir dein Auto zusammenbauen zu lassen?



Was gibts gegen AMD bitte auszusetzen? Der R7 2700X ist ein Top Prozessor. 

Jedenfalls tausendmal besser als mein alter i5 3550.  

Streaming ist auch eine Sache, die mich sehr interessiert. Die 8 Kerne werden schön geknechtet.


----------



## mgiceman311 (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*



ZeXes schrieb:


> Was gibts gegen AMD bitte auszusetzen? Der R7 2700X ist ein Top Prozessor.



Kann ich nur bestätigen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Ja, gibt ein paar nette Sache, aber berauschend ist es nicht. Dafür lass ich mich nicht zum i7-9700k treiben, auch wenn der Bestellfinger juckt. Mein, ZEN 2 oder Intel in 7nm werden meine nächste CPU und jetzt lese ich diese ganzen Angebote nicht mehr, sonst werde ich noch schwach. Z.B. ist das schon ganz nett:

Intel(R) Core™ i7-9700K, Prozessor
ASRock Z390 PHANTOM GAMING 6, Mainboard
Patriot DIMM 16 GB DDR4-3200 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher PV416G320C6K, Viper 4

Aber irgendwie auch viel Geld, Natürlich muss man sagen, das Alternate als Händler sehr gut und seriös ist. Das wiegt viel


----------



## Rolk (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Habe wieder erwarten doch etwas gefunden was ok war. Alles in allem 140 € für 16GB RAM, Wärmeleitpaste und einen CPU Kühler. Eine weitere SSD habe ich mir verkniffen.


Patriot DIMM 16 GB DDR4-3200 Kit

Cooler Master MasterGel Maker

Enermax ETS-T40F-RF AMD AM4 Edition​*[SUB][/SUB]*​


----------



## Tiz92 (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Weiß jemand wie gut die Palit Dual V1 ist ? Da ich BFV sowieso auch kaufen will würde ich mir da auch 50 € sparen und für 490€ ne 2070 ist ja nicht so schlecht. OCen muss ich sie nicht unbedingt.


----------



## LOGIC (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie gut die Palit Dual V1 ist ? Da ich BFV sowieso auch kaufen will würde ich mir da auch 50 € sparen und für 490€ ne 2070 ist ja nicht so schlecht. OCen muss ich sie nicht unbedingt.



Ich weiß nicht wie sich so kleine Karten auf die Leistgung auswirken. Oc wird wohl nicht möglich sein (schätze ich mal) ansonsten kann ich nur von meiner ASUS Strix RTX 2070 sagen dass sie in BF5 sehr gut Performt.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Man, die Crucial MX500 1 TB ist wirklich so günstig wie noch nie. Aber ich habe schon vorgestern bei Amazon die 2GB für 250 gekauft. Der Preis hier trübt jetzt meine Freude ein wenig  Und der Finger juckt auch bei der Samsung 970 PRO 1 TB, obwohl ich momentan genauso wie doenie1854 kein Platz dafür habe.


----------



## Waupee (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Na ja grad mal geschaut aber 2x RX 580er drin aber vom Preis her enttäuschend, dachte ja gibt eine für 200€ aber nichts


----------



## WeeFilly (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Der 9900K ist allerdings "nur" Tray-Version - ein gutes Argument, fast 600 Euro zu sparen!


----------



## svenipenny (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Nicht nur das es sich hierbei um die Tray-Version handelt, nein es handelt sich hier ebenfalls um B-Ware! Obacht!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Hatte gestern bereits dank den 15% ebay code das Glück, den R7 2700X für nur ca. 270 Euro vom Mindfactory Händlershop zu ergattern. 
Dazu das ASUS ROG Crosshair VII Hero für 216 Euro.

Hier nun den Dark Rock 4 Pro Kühler von Be Quiet für unter 60 Euro abgestaubt.
Fehlt nur noch der RAM, denn ich mir mit meinen noch vorhanden Amazon Guthaben gönnen werde.


----------



## Flitzpiepe (22. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*



Ersy90 schrieb:


> Du kloppst dir son Rechner zusammen und packst dann AMD rein, nice.
> Fährst du auch zu McDonalds um dir dein Auto zusammenbauen zu lassen?



Wenn du das bitte kurz begründen könntest? Vielleicht gibt es ja dieses Mal ein noch nicht 100-fach gehörtes Märchen über schlechte Treiber oder Inkompatibilitäten?


----------



## INU.ID (23. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*



Flitzpiepe schrieb:


> Wenn du das bitte kurz begründen könntest? Vielleicht gibt es ja dieses Mal ein noch nicht 100-fach gehörtes Märchen über schlechte Treiber oder Inkompatibilitäten?


Man du Flitzpiepe. 
Bei solchen Äußerungen (der Part mit "McDonalds" und dem "Auto zusammenbauen lassen" hat ja mal gar keinen Sinn gemacht) erkennt man doch schon auf den ersten Blick, dass die Nachfrage nach einer Begründung nichts von Wert hervorbringen wird. Also einfach ignorieren, spart nicht nur Zeit, sondern am Ende mit Sicherheit auch noch Nerven. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sterreich (23. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Hat es mal ein Gutes, dass die Finanzen durch Umzug und Co. etwas überstrapaziert sind, da ist die Selbstbeherrschung vorm Spontankauf nochmal größer 

Die eine oder andere SSD würde mich schon anlachen. Aber derzeit komme ich noch mit den 250GB pro System halbwegs zurecht und ich glaube, die fallen nächstes Jahr nochmal weiter sodass die heutigen Aktionspreise hoffentlich in ein paar Monaten "normal" sind. Hätte mir allerdings mehr 3+ TB HDDs im Angebot gewunschen. Die einzigen sind die Seagate Iron Wolf und die scheinen nicht die zuverlässigsten zu sein.


----------



## aamadeuss (23. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

hmm was denkt ihr, ich will mir n neuen rechner kaufen im Jannuar.
SSD jetzt schon?

2tb mx500 für 220€ inc versand
CRUCIAL MX500, 2 TB SSD, Interner Speicher, 2.5 Zoll, intern, Silber — MediaMarkt


----------



## facehugger (23. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*



aamadeuss schrieb:


> hmm was denkt ihr, ich will mir n neuen rechner kaufen im Jannuar.
> SSD jetzt schon?
> 
> 2tb mx500 für 220€ inc versand
> CRUCIAL MX500, 2 TB SSD, Interner Speicher, 2.5 Zoll, intern, Silber — MediaMarkt


Für 2TB ist der Preis echt ok. Da juckt auch bei mir der Finger

Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

falsches Thema....


----------



## INU.ID (23. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Outcast - Second Contact kostenlos im Humble Store (DRM-Frei) - mydealz.de

Unbedingt mitnehmen. 

Edit: Ach warte, ist ja gar nicht der (allgemeine) Schnäppchenthread hier. -.-


----------



## Speedbone (23. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Blöder Black Friday hatte so schön gespart für Weihnachten und nun ist alles weg.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Dazu das ASUS ROG Crosshair VII Hero für 216 Euro.


Wo ??


----------



## projectneo (23. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Ich habe gestern aufgrund der überlasteten Server zwar die 1TB Crucial nicht bekommen, dafür gibt heute bei Amazon und Medimarkt eine 1TB SanDisk für 113€. Also nochmal 7€ günstiger und ich bruach mich nicht ärgern.


----------



## bastian123f (23. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Hab mir das Gigabyte B450 mit den Ripjaws geholt

Den 2700X habe ich leider verpasst. Aber dafür bei Cyberport für 307 bekommen über Ebay. Ist zwar jetzt nicht der Beste Deal, aber bei Mindfactory kostet der 2700X 315€ und ich hätte mir sowieso alles gekauft, wenn es im Sale nicht war. So habe ich mir noch ein paar Euros gespart für einen Abend zum Weggehen


----------



## Maxicus (23. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Ich weiß hier gehts um nen Alternate Deal aber ... Auf Amazon ist die Samsung 860 Evo mit 1 TB für 140 € zu haben ... Das is auch ein Schnapp von ca. 20 - 30 € wenn man von den 160 -170 ger preisen in den letzten Tagen ausgeht. Überlege gerade ob ich zuschlage. Hatte letzte Woche schon eine für umgerechnet 130€ von Amazon US geordert. Aber die brauch noch soooo lang 

Edit: Auf Ebay über Mediamarkt mit Gutscheincode "POWERFRIDAY" ist die EVO sogar für 125€ drin! Wenn das mal kein Angebot ist.


----------



## -Flinx- (23. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

ÖÖÖhm.......
Zitat PCGH: "Soll es eine klassische SATA-SSD sein, empfehlen wir die Crucial MX500 1-TB-SSD für schlappe 119,90 Euro. So günstig gab es die SSD unseres Wissens nach noch nie."
Ich sehe nur eine für € 144,90


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*



PCGHGS schrieb:


> Wo ??



Check 24. ^^
Gibt´s zurzeit 50 Euro Abzug ab einen Warenwert von 250 Euro. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





bastian123f schrieb:


> Hab mir das Gigabyte B450 mit den Ripjaws geholt
> 
> 
> Den 2700X habe ich leider verpasst. Aber dafür bei Cyberport für 307 bekommen über Ebay. Ist zwar jetzt nicht der Beste Deal, aber bei Mindfactory kostet der 2700X 315€ und ich hätte mir sowieso alles gekauft, wenn es im Sale nicht war. So habe ich mir noch ein paar Euros gespart für einen Abend zum Weggehen




Könntest du dir nach Abzug (aktuell 329 Euro) noch für 279 Euro sichern. Dank der benannten Check24 50 Euro Gutschein Aktion. Einfach dort registrieren um den Gutschein zu erhalten und Code im Kassiervorgang bzw. zuvor im Account einlösen.


----------



## ZeXes (23. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*



-Flinx- schrieb:


> ÖÖÖhm.......
> Zitat PCGH: "Soll es eine klassische SATA-SSD sein, empfehlen wir die Crucial MX500 1-TB-SSD für schlappe 119,90 Euro. So günstig gab es die SSD unseres Wissens nach noch nie."
> Ich sehe nur eine für € 144,90



Das heißt leider, dass sie zu dem Preis ausverkauft ist. Die guten Angebote sind immer schnell weg.. .:/


----------



## Kilrog (23. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Check 24. ^^
> Gibt´s zurzeit 50 Euro Abzug ab einen Warenwert von 250 Euro.
> 
> Könntest du dir nach Abzug (aktuell 329 Euro) noch für 279 Euro sichern. Dank der benannten Check24 50 Euro Gutschein Aktion. Einfach dort registrieren um den Gutschein zu erhalten und Code im Kassiervorgang bzw. zuvor im Account einlösen.



Ich finde leider nirgends sonst infos dazu. Man sollte meinen da gäbe es was offizielles.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*



Kilrog schrieb:


> Ich finde leider nirgends sonst infos dazu. Man sollte meinen da gäbe es was offizielles.


Hatte einfach im postfach ne mail von check 24 mit dem gutschein code erhalten. Meine Bekannten auch. O o


----------



## Christoph1717 (23. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

gibt es einen Grund, warum die MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Gaming Z 8G gut 100€ mehr kostet als die Palit die weiter links im Text steht ?
sind doch beide RTX 2070. Brauche jetzt gerade keine neue Karte, bin aber überrascht das es da so Unterschide gibt.


----------



## Tiz92 (23. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> gibt es einen Grund, warum die MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Gaming Z 8G gut 100€ mehr kostet als die Palit die weiter links im Text steht ?
> sind doch beide RTX 2070. Brauche jetzt gerade keine neue Karte, bin aber überrascht das es da so Unterschide gibt.



Kühler, Chipgüte, Sachen die man mit der GPU kriegt, Markenaufschlag usw, Mainboard, Übertaktungsfähigkeit...


----------



## Regenerator (23. November 2018)

*AW: Alternate Black Friday Sale gestartet: Samsung 970 Evo 500-GB-SSD 99,90€, Geforce RTX 2070 489€ uvm. [Werbung]*

Die M.2-SSD von Samsung (Samsung Pro 1 TB) ist schon seit Wochen für diesen Preis zu haben. Auch bei Alternate.


----------

